# HELP! blood in ear, itching!



## Dr89 (Nov 18, 2010)

Just tonight I discovered Rambo (5 months old) scratching at his left ear. I didn't think anything of it until he started whining occasionally while doing it. I noticed then that sometimes he was holding his ear down more, and shaking his head often.

I looked closer and could see blood right down around the base (on the inside) probably what would be the top of the ear canal??

Anyways, I plan to take him to the vet tomorrow or Wednesday, but in the meantime is this common, or is it most likely something dry skin/allergy related? Should I clean it with a cotton swab and some kind of alcohol? 

His skin has been very dry and itchy so I've been trying different foods. Went through two bags of Canidae all life stages with no change, just tonight picked up a bag of the canidae grain free salmon formula to see if that helps. So I wondered if this dryness and/or allergy could be the cause, or if its something else?? Thanks!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

it sounds like he may have an ear infection. either way he needs to be checked out ASAP!


----------



## Dr89 (Nov 18, 2010)

I agree that he needs to get to the vet, just wondering if in the meantime there's anything I can do to relieve it for him?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Rambo probably has a yeast infection, and what you are seeing is not blood, but dried, yeasty, ear wax. A trip to the vet is in order for a yeast infection - he'll need anti-fugal ear drops. And if it is not a yeast infection - well, you definitely will need to see a vet, especially if I'm wrong and that is blood in his ear. 

Untreated ear infections can lead to permanent damage, so good to catch an infection early at the first signs and get it treated.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Dr89 said:


> I agree that he needs to get to the vet, just wondering if in the meantime there's anything I can do to relieve it for him?


Not that I know of. Sorry.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He probably has an ear infection, I'd get him into the vet for proper meds. It could be yeast or bacterial or both so a swab/culture is needed to get the right meds. Could be the time of year, everyone is turning on furnaces so the dry air inside/ cold air outside is making the coat/skin dry. Do you give salmon oil? I'd start supplementing with that after you get him to the vet. When giving fish or salmon oil you also have to supplement with vitamin e. I get human grade(cheaper than the petstore and quality is high) 400iu daily of E and about 2000mg daily of fish/salmon oil. I wouldn't do anything with the ears until you've had the swab done, otherwise you'll squew the results and an infection may not show up. There are home remedy's for ear maintenance, so many on the net....


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Dr89 said:


> I agree that he needs to get to the vet, just wondering if in the meantime there's anything I can do to relieve it for him?


 
really all you can do until you get to a vet is clean the loose stuff out as best you can and give an allergy pill to help relieve some of the itchy so he doesnt make it worse. 1mg for every lb. so if your dog weighs 50lbs he can have 2 25mg benedryl or store brand allergy meds of the same dosage.


----------



## Dr89 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys. I'll go get him some benedryl right now. I'm with him almost 24/7 and this is the first I've noticed any kind of irritation what-so-ever, so it should be early enough that no real damage is done! *fingers crossed*


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Dr89 said:


> Thanks a lot guys. I'll go get him some benedryl right now. I'm with him almost 24/7 and this is the first I've noticed any kind of irritation what-so-ever, so it should be early enough that no real damage is done! *fingers crossed*


 
keep in mind that if its a yeast infection, your boy will be more prone to getting them often. Zena got her first ear infection a couple years ago and has been getting them since. Her last one required corrective surgery ($600) that my MIL paid for and Zena is living with my inlaws because there is less humidity there so its easier on her. They clean her ears twice a week and she's not had any issues since. Zena's ear infections came on so fast we barely had time to get her to the vet before it required a pretty good amount of antibiotics and other meds to take care of the issue. I wish you luck. Its not fun at all. Hope your boy gets to feeling better soon!


----------



## Tropism (Nov 30, 2010)

It -could- also be Something Stupid like the puppy getting startled while it was scratching its ear and managing to scratch the inside of the ear, and now it's being weirded out by the blood trickling down. Either way, prolly a good idea to see a vet.


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Sounds like a yeast infection to me. My 7 1/2 mo. old has had it twice now, same symptoms each time: constant scratching, lowering of the ears, wimpering, etc. Only your vet will be able to confirm what's going on.


----------



## Dr89 (Nov 18, 2010)

It was in fact an ear infection, and as someone had said it wasn't blood just the wax/infection build up. 

Now my problem is that I have drops that I have to put in each ear twice a day...and he FLIPS out!! I've tried keeping the bottle hidden but, its pretty big and when he catches a glimpse of it he goes off. I need an effective way to get these drops in there deep enough that they're doing some good. I hate constraining him because a) it just makes him panic, and b) it really doesn't make it much easier when he's lashing around.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Dr89 said:


> It was in fact an ear infection, and as someone had said it wasn't blood just the wax/infection build up.
> 
> Now my problem is that I have drops that I have to put in each ear twice a day...and he FLIPS out!! I've tried keeping the bottle hidden but, its pretty big and when he catches a glimpse of it he goes off. I need an effective way to get these drops in there deep enough that they're doing some good. I hate constraining him because a) it just makes him panic, and b) it really doesn't make it much easier when he's lashing around.


Glad you got him to the vet and know what's going on. I also think my boy has the samething-we have an appt later today. He had a yeast infection in his ears a couple of months ago.

I'm also curious what others say about getting drops in the ear of a dog that flops around like a fish when trying to get drops in the ear! I will be in the same exact boat!


----------



## Ohio48 (Sep 29, 2010)

Courtney said:


> Glad you got him to the vet and know what's going on. I also think my boy has the samething-we have an appt later today. He had a yeast infection in his ears a couple of months ago.
> 
> I'm also curious what others say about getting drops in the ear of a dog that flops around like a fish when trying to get drops in the ear! I will be in the same exact boat!


Rocky has it and we are dealing with it. We wait for bed time when he's pretty settled down and put the drops in at that time. We try not to make a big deal about it so it does not cause him to panic, or flip out. And praise him big time after we get the drops in. It get easier every day.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

If you have someone to help you, after he is settled down, have the other person distract him with treats. When we clean Brodys ears (he gets dirt in them from playing) I have my husband grab a handful of treats and let him knibble on them while I squirt the ear stuff in. It's not the best way, but is easier then chasing him around


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx is so use to it, she doesn't care any more. I think she knows the drops will soothe her itchies.
Get her allergy shot needle out, and her sixth sense kiks in immediately, she is so smart!


----------



## Dr89 (Nov 18, 2010)

I have tried being very calm, and slow about it...spent 1/2 hour trying to do one drop just to see if it would help. I had treats, and got him used to have the drop bottle right around, and even part way in, his ear. But it's nearly impossible by myself. I'll try getting help and trying a calmer approach again. He just has that sense and knows whats coming! I have two weeks of this so hopefully he gets used to it.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm sure he will with time! Good luck!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

With Zena we had to lock her pretty tightly between out legs and literally hug her head otherwise we just couldnt get the drops in her ears where they needed to be. Think doggie headlock. Its the feeling of the drops going in their ears. Make sure the drops are warm because the cold going in their ears doesnt help sooth. It tickles too. So hold the drops in your hand or carry them in your pocket for a half hour before you are going to put them in so they're warmer and wont be such a shock. And make it quick. Massage it in gently and then let him shake to his hearts content. Really not much else you can do except restrain the bucking bronco just long enough to get those drops in. good luck.


----------



## Dr89 (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah its crazy, he's only 5 months and a couple weeks, but at 62lbs I can barely restrain him (and I've been a wrestler for 15 years!) lol. I was on the verge of asking the vet if there is some kind of sedative or something to give prior to the drops but...I'll try it again today and see if there's any improvement. I'm just afraid the drops aren't getting down in there deep enough to do what they need to do.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I usually put the leash on so I can control them and back them into a corner so they really can't go anywhere. Lots of high value treats before and after putting the drops in. 

I start feeding them pieces of cheese (with the bottle right next to me) then do a couple of squirts, more cheese, squirt the other ear, lots of praise and treats. They get used to it after a couple of times.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Fritz just got treated for a double yeast and bacterial infection probably from swimming every day. The cost of the meds were $80 and the mometamax liquid lasted 3 days. We then went to a boric acid powder/witch hazel/Gentian Violet mix wash and flush.Cost $10. Ears were clear in 2 days.

Cure Your Pet?s Ear Infections


----------



## Dr89 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks so much Irod, I have a bottle of stuff from the vet that cost me $100, it's supposed to last for 2 weeks. Once it runs out/if it doesnt work, I'll try the home remedy. Regardless I'll probably begin using that recipe on a weekly basis after this clears up to prevent it from happening anymore. Thanks.

And Rambo still won't take the drops without an insane fight. I don't know how I'm going to continue to get them in there without accidentally hurting him one of these times


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Dr89 said:


> Thanks so much Irod, I have a bottle of stuff from the vet that cost me $100, it's supposed to last for 2 weeks. Once it runs out/if it doesnt work, I'll try the home remedy. Regardless I'll probably begin using that recipe on a weekly basis after this clears up to prevent it from happening anymore. Thanks.
> 
> And Rambo still won't take the drops without an insane fight. I don't know how I'm going to continue to get them in there without accidentally hurting him one of these times


As everyone said,no choice but treats during treatments. I'd start handling his ears regularly when he's calm when not doing treatments. Good Luck!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Dr89 said:


> Thanks so much Irod, I have a bottle of stuff from the vet that cost me $100, it's supposed to last for 2 weeks. Once it runs out/if it doesnt work, I'll try the home remedy. Regardless I'll probably begin using that recipe on a weekly basis after this clears up to prevent it from happening anymore. Thanks.
> 
> And Rambo still won't take the drops without an insane fight. I don't know how I'm going to continue to get them in there without accidentally hurting him one of these times


hum have you tried wearing him out before you put the drops in? then a ton a treats and praise while putting the drops in?


----------



## Dr89 (Nov 18, 2010)

Actually we finally had a breakthrough! Last night, tired of the fighting and his whining and squirming, I decided to treat it like he was learning a new command. I got the bottle of drops out, didn't try to hide it, let him see it, sniff it, bite at it, etc.

I then moved it closer to his ear, when he pulled away I'd say nooo in a calm, low tone. When he started letting me get closer with the bottle, I would hold it there a second, and then pull it away and give him lots of excited praise. Before long I was getting the entire end of the bottle into his ear, leaving it there, and then pulling it out and praising him, without ever administering any drops. By the end, he actually was moving his ear onto the bottle in search of praise! I was so excited lol. Eventually I did squeeze the bottle and get the drops in, but a very tiny whine was all I got, no kicking, panicking, and he let me do the same with the other ear. 

Ahhh finally, I didn't know what I was going to do.


----------

